# my 7 geryi



## panic0916 (Jul 9, 2009)

enjoy it :nod:


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice fish man...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

stunning setup. the geryi's are all looking great.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

great setup and geryi







, whats that orange stuff growing on your driftwood on the bottom/front part, or is it the driftwood itself?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

WOW, very nice, what to sell three of them







?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

are geryi less aggressive than other serra's?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice Geryi, what sized tank are they in?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

WOW~!!!!


----------



## DBlackman (Dec 14, 2003)

OH MY!!! This is an incredible setup of Geryi... Nice Job!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

WTF

THats cool man..lots of money in that tank!

How big are they and what size tank are they in?


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Very beautiful Geryi. I have always wanted a geryi Tank.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice nice nice
How long have they been together?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

jp80911 said:


> WOW~!!!!


X infinity and beyond


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

dont see many of these anymore


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

beautiful bro


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Amazing!!

Rock the f*ck on!!


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

seen one of these badboys at dragon aquarium a couple months back, was about to grab it but was sold the next day







, they were selling him for 200 bucks and labeld as a rhom.
i think your the only one on this site that i have seen that has a cohab of geryi. nice work thanks and for the updates!


----------



## panic0916 (Jul 9, 2009)

Soul Assassin said:


> great setup and geryi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you mean brown alga?


----------



## panic0916 (Jul 9, 2009)

they're 7''-10'',in 120cmx45cmx60cm tank.I've got 5 of them for 8 month,other big ones for a month.
This is my little treature,just 6''.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I've never seen a shoal of large geryis befor.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

panic0916 said:


> enjoy it :nod:


----------



## keukeul (Sep 9, 2007)

Wooo really nice shoal,i love S.geryi,they are awesome...

...But IMAO,the tank seems to be ridiculous for 7 or 8 of them,i hope you will upgrade the tank size quickly


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

great setup,







if you ever want to thin out, hook it up!


----------



## panic0916 (Jul 9, 2009)

up date


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That tank looks like a 120....not large enough for 7 geryi IMO. I would also suggest tossing in a powerhead...in a tank that small they are probably pretty stationary.

It is a nice looking tank and the fish do look healthy.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

^GG you still have your cohab of geryi, correct?

i was gonna say to those that have never seen a group of these...noobs!







GG has had one for a while!

regardless,







very very nice rare piranhas. and i agree i think that tank is too small, though


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

primetime3wise said:


> ^GG you still have your cohab of geryi, correct?
> 
> i was gonna say to those that have never seen a group of these...noobs!
> 
> ...


I would kill just to get one of these guys....


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

primetime3wise said:


> ^GG you still have your cohab of geryi, correct?
> 
> i was gonna say to those that have never seen a group of these...noobs!
> 
> ...


Heh, I was just going to comment that GG's post is because he's jealous of this setup. Despite tank size, this member has something amazing.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Sadly all GG's Geryi's died if I remember correctly.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Sadly all GG's Geryi's died if I remember correctly.


oh my,














i wasn't aware, what happened? that's just terrible as that was one of the nicest cohabs going.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Heh, I was just going to comment that GG's post is because he's jealous of this setup. Despite tank size, this member has something amazing.


I dont think I have ever been jealous of a setup before....but I can appreciate the fact that he has a nice group. If the fish are as large as he says...and the tank is as small as it appears in the pictures....it is just my opinion that they would be more comfortable in a larger tank. If Al kept his 20" piraya in a 75 gallon tank....I would say the same thing....fortunately he has that fish in a 400 gallon tank. How someone cares for their fish is what should be admired....not the simple fact that they bought them.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

WOW still looking good just in incredible man


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Heh, I was just going to comment that GG's post is because he's jealous of this setup. Despite tank size, this member has something amazing.


I dont think I have ever been jealous of a setup before....but I can appreciate the fact that he has a nice group. If the fish are as large as he says...and the tank is as small as it appears in the pictures....it is just my opinion that they would be more comfortable in a larger tank. If Al kept his 20" piraya in a 75 gallon tank....I would say the same thing....fortunately he has that fish in a 400 gallon tank. How someone cares for their fish is what should be admired....not the simple fact that they bought them.
[/quote]

I was joking. I agree that its a small tank.


----------

